

The Hustle, A defense in kind.  - SandersAK
http://sandersak.posthaven.com/the-hustle-a-defense-in-kind

======
lallouz
For some reason this made me think of gene mutation. Sometimes you get cancer,
but sometimes you get beautiful evolution.

really great piece. Made me both hate myself and love myself a little more.

------
zmitri
I think there's always a difference in hustle required between a founder and
an employee and how "big" you want to go.

You can live a beautiful life making hundreds of thousands of dollars a year
as an employee and raise a wonderful family. It's a wonderful thing about
being an engineer and there's nothing wrong with that.

That being said, if you are doing your own thing, and are shooting for the
stars as the article mentions, you're going to need to have the hustle on your
side.

------
frankdenbow
Great post. I think startup folks forget the negative connotation "hustle" has
generally has had for years.

~~~
zmitri
Perhaps tied to the fact that devs often feel as though they have been hustled
by "business" folk in the past.

